# Marcum showdown info



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

So I have been thinking heavily about getting sonar for ice fishing. I found the marcum showdown and it's the one that fits my budget. Has anyone had experience with these, likes or dislikes? I have watched some YouTube videos and read about them online. But I'm interested to hear any of your opinions to help me decide. Or if you know of any other sonar similar (200$-300$) range. Thanks in advance


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

Well this might be just a little biased. But I love my Vex I got the Fl-12 with the pro pack and the protective bag to put it in. So far I have zero complaints with it, But I have never fished with a showdown so it might be even better. But to mean the lcd screen sounds like trouble out on the ice but thats just my opinion. 
-Bryan


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

I bought the showdown two years ago after seeing them on infisherman and how they worked so well. At the end of the ice season there were quite a few on the shelf in the bargain bin at cabelas (which they don't discount well enough imo) one of the being mine I am sure. The arm that holds the transducer looked weak and sure enough first trip out it broke. All around it just seemed like a cheap unit for all the money. However I would buy it over a fishing buddy hands down. So much more sensitive and the zoom feature is nice. After testing that one I went with the vex because I seen it personally while I was using my showdown. My friends' vex was seeing fish more accurately. I got the fl-12 with tri-beam. I love it however it was another $100. So this year Marcum puts out their new unit which is a bright digital screen, does flasher mode, regular chart mode, and has a zoom. One sweet unit however it is around $650!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have had my showdown for three years and love it. You're more than welcome to join me on the ice sometime for a first hand review.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

twinkielk15 said:


> I have had my showdown for three years and love it. You're more than welcome to join me on the ice sometime for a first hand review.


I would like to take you up on that invite!

Thanks for the info from everyone though, it sounds like a unit that could go either way. The screen was one thing I was wondering about as well, so being able to see one in action might push me over the edge on getting one or not. Thanks again!

Cbass


----------

